# Skyline R33 GTR/GTS vs Supra RZ



## Samurai 20v (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi all..

First post here, hope you guys can help me..

I am from South Africa, currently living in Japan for 2 years on work assignment.

I am looking for a car to import back to SA after my 2 years here..Import laws only allow me to take back 1996 or older vehicle. This leaves me with either a 
R33 Skyline GTR/GTS or Supra RZ.

I intend to use the car as a weekend toy, a few track days and drag strip visits...

I was set on the SUpra but I am struggling to find a clean example. There are way more Skylines in much better condition and priced well also... 
My intention with the Supra was to run the stock ecu and turbos and just pick up the boost with supporting hang on parts, uprated clutch and TRD LSD. This setup should be good for close to 400hp. I want to keep the stock ecu because in SA, the is limited skill to tune these types of cars, they were never sold there.

My questions on the GTR/GTS are 

1. What sort of mods would I require to reach around 400hp on the GTR or GTS..I understand the GTS would require an ECU change to reach this power?

2. How reliable are these cars? I hear issues about the RB26 blocks/cranks.

3. Considering the usuage I plan (probably more drags) which is a better bet, the GTR or GTS? Granted the GTS will be more highly modded...

If I can get some insight it will make my choice a bit easier as I am getting frustrated looking for the Supra..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Might pay to either re-post this in the Skyline section or ask the mods to move it. This is the R35 section so I doubt you'll get an answer here.

EDIT: ignore the above as it's now been moved.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

a gtr is not big problem to get it to 400 BHP, a gts-t will be more "harder".

on the gtr u would like to put a good clunch to hold on the starts.

and the GTR is a 4wd, and i think may be bether for the drag strip.(my opinion)


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

new ecu 1 bar 400bhp..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144504-1996-r33gtr-just-had-engine-refresh-very-original-car.html


----------



## Samurai 20v (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry, still finding my way around this forum...

Would it be possible to get details to get the GTR and GTS to 400hp?


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

My R33 GTR only needed an uprated clutch, remap to 1 bar, air filters and exhaust and your nearly at 400bhp. But I would also at that point uprate the fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, and defiantly fit a boost controller.

I use an Apexi Power FC and Gizzmo boost controller. The boost controller made the turbos come to life  anything over 1.1bar pressure on the turbos and your looking at fresh turbos. HKS GT SS etc


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

i had a gtst with 480bhp spent roughly 4.5k on parts/turbo tuning ect, u can pick up a decent gtr with 400bhp for not alot of money and 4wd will be so much better for drag


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

SteffanChyzak said:


> My R33 GTR only needed an uprated clutch, remap to 1 bar, air filters and exhaust and your nearly at 400bhp. But I would also at that point uprate the fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, and defiantly fit a boost controller.
> 
> I use an Apexi Power FC and Gizzmo boost controller. The boost controller made the turbos come to life  anything over 1.1bar pressure on the turbos and your looking at fresh turbos. HKS GT SS etc


STD fuel pump is good for 550 brake


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

i've been told by tuners and others that its good for 450bhp, which is why I have just uprated mine.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we have a base in SA

where abouts in japan are you? if your local to us, we can handle everything from shipping to registration into Japan

RX7 - not a problem ;-) to register


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

The RB26 is one of the best engines in history, NO COMMENTS ON THAT.

I`d go with the GTR everyday thats why i sold my Supra MKIV for a GTR.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

400bhp @ the fly is 1 bar boost on std turbo,s
drill restrictor out of boost pipe to soloniod.
fit boost controller,
good downpipes, decat and exhaust. 
job done, 
std intank gtr pump will support 600 @ the fly, i ran 620bhp with 2530,s for 3 years no issue.


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

.::TopSky::. said:


> The RB26 is one of the best engines in history, NO COMMENTS ON THAT.
> 
> I`d go with the GTR everyday thats why i sold my Supra MKIV for a GTR.


I have a R32 GT-R now / great car, also owned a single Turbo Supra, but im not really seeing the point of your post about the RB26 ? are you trying to say that its somehow better then the 2JZ ? in what way then, RB26 cant handle more power stock vs stock(record for a stock bottom end 2JZ is 1044 whp) , 2JZ seems to handle more power modded also, has dynoed 1800+ hp with a stock crank and well over 2000 hp with a 3.4 ltr stroker. A Street Supra has done 247.8 mph in a standing mile. 

a 6 speed supra will put out 400whp very easily with few bpu mods 450hp at the fly 

the 6 spd getrag gearbox in the Supra is a lot stronger than the gearbox in a R33 GT-R 


if you intendet to mod more then i´d choose the Supra, then the R33 GT-R, for me the GTS wouldnt even be an option. 

but since you only intend to keep it modest the R33 GT-R seems like a good choice for a fun street car.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

SupraT71 said:


> I have a R32 GT-R now / great car, also owned a single Turbo Supra, but im not really seeing the point of your post about the RB26 ? are you trying to say that its somehow better then the 2JZ ? in what way then, RB26 cant handle more power stock vs stock(record for a stock bottom end 2JZ is 1044 whp) , 2JZ seems to handle more power modded also, has dynoed 1800+ hp with a stock crank and well over 2000 hp with a 3.4 ltr stroker. A Street Supra has done 247.8 mph in a standing mile.
> 
> a 6 speed supra will put out 400whp very easily with few bpu mods 450hp at the fly
> 
> ...


This has been discussed before and suggestions are that the Supra engine is stronger. In its basic form however it doesn't rev to more than 8k and doesn't have individual throttle bodies.

I'm not sure that they make the engine 'better' but they are certainly closer to the 'ideal' as seen by many (see the praise heaped on BMW's M divison engines).


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

Cris said:


> This has been discussed before and suggestions are that the Supra engine is stronger. In its basic form however it doesn't rev to more than 8k and doesn't have individual throttle bodies.
> 
> I'm not sure that they make the engine 'better' but they are certainly closer to the 'ideal' as seen by many (see the praise heaped on BMW's M divison engines).


well if i had to choose which is more ideal it would probably be the more powerful and reliable engine. As for its rev capability, the guys in the US usually state 8500 rpm is safe on a stock bottom end 2JZ, with upgraded valvetrain. With aftermarket rods, pistons etc they have been known to rev over 10 k. I dont see a reason for needing more especially since it has more displacement also. The RB26 is probably better equipped to rev a tiny bit higher. And then again wont the oil pump fail in a stock RB26 if you over rev it. And whats the point if it cant hold the same power ? why not go with a Honda motor then if thats the logic behind it.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

SupraT71 said:


> well if i had to choose which is more ideal it would probably be the more powerful and reliable engine. As for its rev capability, the guys in the US usually state 8500 rpm is safe on a stock bottom end 2JZ, with upgraded valvetrain. With aftermarket rods, pistons etc they have been known to rev over 10 k. I dont see a reason for needing more especially since it has more displacement also. The RB26 is probably better equipped to rev a tiny bit higher. And then again wont the oil pump fail in a stock RB26 if you over rev it. And whats the point if it cant hold the same power ? why not go with a Honda motor then if thats the logic behind it.


Honda motors are generally regarded as pretty good too!

Things like high specific outputs are generally very well regarded and a sign of a 'good' engine.

Personally specific output is pointless, power is power and if there's more area under the curve then that'll do for me.

I'd say that both the engines are pretty much on even footing. Given the nature of this forum I'd think you can guess where many loyalties will lie.


----------



## SupraT71 (Dec 13, 2007)

Cris said:


> Honda motors are generally regarded as pretty good too!
> 
> Things like high specific outputs are generally very well regarded and a sign of a 'good' engine.
> 
> ...


yeah i love the RB26 and the Skyline , thats why i own a R32 GT-R now. Also love the 2JZ and the Supra and have driven and modified both cars since i also owned a Supra which i modified alot. All im saying is before i bought the Skyline i pretty much thought the RB26 and 2JZ were on even footing. But i soon found out that there are a lot more of high powered 2JZ´s with a lot less problems. 700-800 whp is pretty easy for a stock 2JZ and it holds up great for ages with a good tune. No need to worrie about oil pump, narrow oil pump drive like on earlier RB26 engines. its just throw a turbokit, fuel system and EMS on there and you are good to go. And a good clutch and the 6 speed gearbox holds 1200+ whp stock


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

SupraT71 said:


> yeah i love the RB26 and the Skyline , thats why i own a R32 GT-R now. Also love the 2JZ and the Supra and have driven and modified both cars since i also owned a Supra which i modified alot. All im saying is before i bought the Skyline i pretty much thought the RB26 and 2JZ were on even footing. But i soon found out that there are a lot more of high powered 2JZ´s with a lot less problems. 700-800 whp is pretty easy for a stock 2JZ and it holds up great for ages with a good tune. No need to worrie about oil pump, narrow oil pump drive like on earlier RB26 engines. its just throw a turbokit, fuel system and EMS on there and you are good to go. And a good clutch and the 6 speed gearbox holds 1200+ whp stock


I've got to say that I think that the 2JZ engine is pretty special. However I think that the RB problems are overstated - oil pump issues seem (to my eyes at least) to be from high rpm work. Keeping a reasonable redline and I'll bet the failure rate is MUCH lower (track cars aside). I also think that most of the problems with stock engines is people not tuning them properly. When I used to have a GTiR the general wisdom was if you wanted to run more than 1 Bar you must have forged pistons. On the US forums I read people would use stock GTiR pistons as upgrades on their SR20s and get silly power outputs.

I always assumed this was because in the UK Jap performance cars are relatively cheap so get modded on the cheap. In the US cheap power comes in V8 shaped packages and people kick up more of a fuss if their new engine goes pop after 100 yards after having a 'mad skillz' tune...

As I'm sure you know the GTR and RZ are different cars. To my mind the RZ is more of a GT car to the GTR's sportscar, the engines reflect this.


----------

